# Wow!!!!!!



## frankster41 (Mar 24, 2016)

Check this out. Nice bikes for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kind of high on price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JC-HIGGINS-...id=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=pp&sd=111921226104


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 24, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Check this out. Nice bikes for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kind of high on price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JC-HIGGINS-His-and-Hers-Bicycles-Great-Condition-Sears-Bike/121638491327?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=777000&algo=ABA.MBE&ao=1&asc=35426&meid=f99b2f34a0104f27b00f707d7256c2b0&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=pp&sd=111921226104



They have been for sale before.


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 24, 2016)

WOW !!!  I Like the Baty Lights


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 24, 2016)

SEXY!


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 24, 2016)

Seller has a lot of other cool stuff for sale. Pricey, but neat.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't think the headlights are the batwing lights, but I do like the way the bikes were customized. Very classy!


----------

